

Planetary Scientist Colin Pillinger has died - rb2e
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-27322166

======
jdsnape
I remember he came to my school and talked about beagle when I was in my early
teens and I found it very inspiring - part of the reason I'm working in tech
today.

------
phpnode
A very inspiring guy, RIP

------
imdsm
I wonder what caused it? I know he'd been battling MS for the last decade
nearly. Can these things just happen randomly?

~~~
danieltillett
Basically yes. Assuming it was caused by an aneurism, then this is something
that for all intense of purposes can be considered random _.

_ Yes I know nothing is truly random, but being born with a inherent weakness
in an artery in your brain is as close to random as anything.

Sad news though.

~~~
wolf550e
[http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/for_all_intents_and_purposes](http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/for_all_intents_and_purposes)

~~~
danieltillett
Thanks for the this - I knew this, but checking my spelling is something I
need to do more often.

